# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Top-less y vídeos cochinos (cultura general y magia)

## ignoto

Pues eso, que el título es solamente para llama la atención.

La pregunta del mes:

¿Debe un mago tener vocación renacentista?

O, por decirlo mejor, ¿Debe un mago interesarse por el saber y la cultura en general además de la magia?

(Ya sé lo que opina Gabi y lo que opino yo es público, lo que me interesa es la opinión del mayor número de personas posible).

----------


## mnlmato

Creo que sí...últimamente le doy muchas vueltas a esto...pero depende a qué tipo de cultura...

Creo que para todos lo importante en la magia es la presentación y la técnica bien trabajada...ahora bien, aquí estarémos todos de acuerdo, pero la discusión puede entrar en lo que yo entiendo el cómo crear magia, y es con presentación, pero de tipo mágico.

Así, hacer magia y justificando la acción no es suficiente, la acción debe ser mágica (Como Ascanio, que el culebreo de por sí, en sus manos, es mágico) y la presentación igual.

Pero, ¿cómo es una presentación de tipo mágico?  Para mí, y aquí no lo compartiréis todos (pero llevo mucho tiempo dándole vueltas y creo que Luis García tiene razón), la presentación mágica puede ser la mitología, ¿por qué?  Porque la mitología es mágica de por sí, hay dioses, prisiones en el inframundo, caballos alados, guardianes, etc.  y estas historias de por sí son mágicas.  Si representamos ese hecho mágico con monedas, cartas, o lo que queramos, harémos magia, por lo tanto, y respondiendo a tu pregunta, Ignoto, sí debemos tener cultura en estas otras ramas que nos ayuden a crear magia (por eso hace días que estoy leyendo historias de magia y no de técnicas "mágicas")

Por poner otro ejemplo, la rutina de Helder, la policiaca, está muy bien, pero no me gusta, ya que un juego con cartas cazadoras y hablar de policías me parece demasiado típico.  Me gustó más el secreto, y de hecho lo disfruté mucho, sabiendo lo ingenioso que es, que la rutina en sí.  Para que fuera magia (y es sólo mi opinión), habría que tratar una historia mágica, como son las mitológicas.

Como repito, esto sólo es mi opinión, y de hecho no creo que todos la compartáis, pero a día de hoy la magia que me gusta es la de Luis García (siento decirlo, pero poco más considero magia hoy en día, sí iluisionismo)

Un saludo

----------


## Awin

Hombre creo que eso no habria ni que preguntarlo, por supuesto que si, mientras más cultura tenga uno mejores y más fuertes herramientas tiene para desenvolverse. 
Es más, la magia es un arte que depende de otros como por ejemplo la musica o la literatura. Por ejemplo si quieres tener una rutina con una cierta historia, mientras más sepas mejor, porque podras adaptar un cuento, crearlo tu en base a otros, vamos que tus recursos mágicos crecen exponencialmente. Con la música pasa lo mismo, poner una música idonea en el momento oportuno puede hacer que tu juego pase de bueno a bellisimo, excelente, etc. etc.

Ains...si Rene Lavand estuviera aqui, unas cuantas cosas nos diría... jejeje...

P.d.: Si creia que iba a tias haciendo magia en top-less, jejejejeje.

----------


## Juliopikas

Hola Ignoto: "Una persona sin información es una persona sin opinión".
Soy un convencido de que nuestro publico se siente mas interesado cuanto mas actuales son los comentarios que hacemos.
Soy, supongo, el único del foro que no guarda una estructura rigida en la presentación de cada número.
Saludos cordiales

----------


## Pulgas

Sí, sí y sí.
Lamentabilísimamente, de todos los sectores artísticos que conozco, el mundo de la magia es, con diferencia, el que menos se preocupa por el nivel cultural de sus artistas.
En el mundo del teatro, es mayoritario el porcentaje de gente que lee, y mucho; en el mundo de la pintura, también. Y en el de la música (según qué tipos, claro)...
En el mundo de la magia (y así nos va), la despreocupación por la cultura es máxima.

Si alguien piensa que exagero, que eche un vistazo la foro y mira la capacidad de expresión de la mayoría de los usuarios, las faltas de ortografía, etc. etc.
¡Una pena!

----------


## ignoto

¡Por fin!

Menos mal que Fernando ha dado en el clavo.

Si es que las broncas indirectas me quedan tan finas que casi ni se notan.

Si tuvieséis la ocasión de ver y oir trabajar a Fernando (Yo si que tuve esa suerte) os sorprenderíais de lo que puede conseguir un mago bien cultivado. Y os horrorizaríais todavía más al oir y ver a los demás.

Vale que yo no soy precisamente un ejemplo a seguir pero he oido a algunos por ahí que dan pena.

¿Cuantos os preocupáis por las "coletillas"? Decir 20 veces "vale" mientras se ejecuta un juego indica lo mal artista que es un mago independientemente de lo correcta que sea su técnica.

----------


## Pulgas

No son solamente las muletillas (que también), sino que, cuanto menos nos preocupemos por la cultura, más flojos serán nuestros guiones: menos opciones tendremos a la hora de diseñar argumentos nuevos y entretenidos.
Leer, saber un poco de todo, nos lleva a ser mucho más libres: más libres a la hora de imaginar, de crear, de decidir lo que quiero hacer, por qué lo quiero hacer y cómo lo quiero hacer.
Esta es, sin duda, la asignatura pendiente de la magia: mira demasiado a los demás y no al interior de cada uno.
Con algo más de cultura se mitigaría muchísimo ese problema.

----------


## Awin

Efectivamente la expresión es cultura, sin embargo, las coletillas pueden ser debido a otros factores como los nervios, la inseguridad personal, la tensión o incluso la emoción del momento; no tiene porque ser solamente por el nivel cultural. Simplemente hay que pulir y trabajar aquello en lo que fallas, no por ser más "leido" vas a utilizar menos muletillas.

----------


## ignoto

No nos perdamos en los ejemplos.

Puse las muletillas únicamente como ejemplo y por dos motivos:
- YO tiendo a utilizarlas y es un defecto mío muy evidente.
- Cuanto mayor es el nivel cultural de una persona, mayor vocabulario maneja y menos tendencia a este tipo de defectos de comunicación presenta.

¿Acaso no os parece triste ver como alguien con una capacidad creativa más que suficiente es incapaz de "montar" una presentación decente por carecer de un bagaje adecuado de "historias"?

----------


## Tracer

> Creo que sí...últimamente le doy muchas vueltas a esto...pero depende a qué tipo de cultura...
> 
> Creo que para todos lo importante en la magia es la presentación y la técnica bien trabajada...ahora bien, aquí estarémos todos de acuerdo, pero la discusión puede entrar en lo que yo entiendo el cómo crear magia, y es con presentación, pero de tipo mágico.
> 
> Así, hacer magia y justificando la acción no es suficiente, la acción debe ser mágica (Como Ascanio, que el culebreo de por sí, en sus manos, es mágico) y la presentación igual.
> 
> Pero, ¿cómo es una presentación de tipo mágico?  Para mí, y aquí no lo compartiréis todos (pero llevo mucho tiempo dándole vueltas y creo que Luis García tiene razón), la presentación mágica puede ser la mitología, ¿por qué?  Porque la mitología es mágica de por sí, hay dioses, prisiones en el inframundo, caballos alados, guardianes, etc.  y estas historias de por sí son mágicas.  Si representamos ese hecho mágico con monedas, cartas, o lo que queramos, harémos magia, por lo tanto, y respondiendo a tu pregunta, Ignoto, sí debemos tener cultura en estas otras ramas que nos ayuden a crear magia (por eso hace días que estoy leyendo historias de magia y no de técnicas "mágicas")
> 
> Por poner otro ejemplo, la rutina de Helder, la policiaca, está muy bien, pero no me gusta, ya que un juego con cartas cazadoras y hablar de policías me parece demasiado típico.  Me gustó más el secreto, y de hecho lo disfruté mucho, sabiendo lo ingenioso que es, que la rutina en sí.  Para que fuera magia (y es sólo mi opinión), habría que tratar una historia mágica, como son las mitológicas.
> ...


lamento no estar de acuerdo contigo, el elemento magico que tu hagas que tengan tus juegos, por supuesto estaran respaldados por la historia que tu quieras darle, pero igual de magica puede ser una historia con sherlock holmes y watson recorriendo el londres victoriano, como una historia de perseo viendoselas con la medusa. todo depende del ambiente que crees y de como dirigas la actuacion.

----------


## tofu

Claro que hay que interesarse por el saber y la cultura.

Lo curioso es, que en mi caso , ese interés ha surgido a raiz de mi aficción por la magia... Digamos que nunca he sido un buen estudiante, o mejor dicho, he sido bastante vago, pero desde que comenzé a estudiar magia, parece que mi interés por la lectura ha crecido considerablemente, no sólo en cuanto a magia se refiere, si no que deboro todo tipo de libros.
También estoy descubriendo el teatro y también a raiz de ver a algún mago en escena.

Lástima de no haberme puesto las pilas antes. :Wink1:

----------


## mago feel

El otro día fuí a una clínica y mientras esperaba miraba divertido el juego de dos niños de 5 años aproxiamadamente, saltaban de la escalera y corrían de lado a lado incluso molestando a las enfermeras... cuando una de las madres del niño fué llamada para entrar a la consulta el niño agitado le pidió el telefono celular, a lo que la madre accedió sin consultas.
Frente a mis ojos dos niños se agregaron a Facebook usando cada uno un telefono touch de alta tecnología, después vi que jugaron ambos a la vez, un juego de carrera de autos, allí sentados en el piso, transpirados, agitados, gritando casi eufóricos por lo agitado del juego anterior.Esos dos niños me dieron un fuerte remezón de los tiempos que estamos viviendo. Todo es rápido, todo es explícito, todo se sabe, toda la información de de popular dominio social. Y sin duda la magia se ha visto seriamente afectada por éste terremoto informativo por el que está pasando la sociedad. Pero no hay mal que por un bien no venga, y prueba de esto es que hoy estas sentado frente a tu computador leyendo un FORO DE MAGIA. ¿ Los mayores del foro alguna vez pensaron esta posibilidad de comunicación con magos de todo el mundo? Leyendo los comentarios anteriores llegué a pensar que también tenía que leer el  Manual de Carreño para hacer buena magia, y no es así.
¿Para que leer a Canuto en un mes si puedo ver un CD explicativo de lo mismo?
Y le han dado casi un papel trasendental a la lectura dentro de la magia, siendo que por otros medios se pueden conseguir los mismos resultados. Para que aburrirme tratando de interpretar correctamente los dibujos de cartomagia en un libro si puedo pagar un curso o un DVD que me lo enseñe. 
Respecto a el contenido del discurso: Si no es nuestro fuerte el habla y la expresión oral simplemente sustituyamosla por otro recurso comunicativo.
Respecto a la lectura de la magia: La encuentro aburrida pero muy interesante y prefiero aprender por otros medios (auditivo, visual, táctil, cinestético).
Respecto a la lectura: Es la base de la cultura y debe ser respetada y considerada  insustituible en la educación. El hecho que me guste la lectura no significa que me deba gustar la lectura mágica.
Eso es en cuanto a mis convicciones, pero me ha nacido una duda tanto mas grande:


¿ ES LA MAGIA UN FACTOR CULTURAL?

----------


## Pulgas

Amigo mago feel.
Al menos por mi parte no le concedo la importancia que dices a leer... magia. No estoy hablando de ello. Sino a LEER. leer de todo. Estudiar de todo. Saber de todo. Ser un "hombre del Renacimiento", como decían al principio del hilo. Tener cultura (Cultura general y no sólo mágica).
Esa cultura es de la que estamos hablando.

----------


## mago feel

Creo que he pecado por asumir que todos coinsidimos en que ser un hombre culto o de Renacimiento, es importanticimo. Pero no tan perdida fué mi intención de ligar el tema cultural a la magia, debido a que la contextualizé dentro de el medio en el que se encuentra el hilo "Teoría de la Magia".
No quiero salirme del tema inicial pero si quisiera tratar un tema mas específico. 
¿Alguna vez has visto un efecto y has dicho: Oh, ésta magia es Española! ( o China, o india o Alemana etcétera)?
Creo que la respuesta es un NO. Y eso es porque atravéz  de la magia no podemos ir estableciendo las culturas de origen de la misma. Sino que la magia es simplemente lo que es y es un mundo paralelo al que vivimos todos, y por eso lo llamamos "mundo mágico". Pero ¿nuestra cultura como magos hace algún aporte concreto a la cultura de nuestras regiones?


Lamento si no me puedo dar a entender, si es así me lo comunican y veo la manera de graficarme mejor.  :Wink1:

----------


## Pulgas

> Pero ¿nuestra cultura como magos hace algún aporte concreto a la cultura de nuestras regiones?


Desde mi punto de vista, la cuestión es justamente la contraria: nuestra cultura regional puede (y debe) enriquecer muchísimo nuestra cultura como magos.
Me aparto yo también del tema (perdón) para comentar lo que has escrito un poco más arriba.
Sí se identifican zonas geográficas por la manera de hacer magia: hay escuelas según países (cada vez menos, por eso que llamamos globalización). La manera de hacer magia en Estados Unidos no era igual a la europea, por ejemplo.
Ahora bien, si cada uno de nosotros nos sintiéramos orgullosos de "lo nuestro" y lo plasmásemos en nuestro hacer mágico, tendríamos una personalidad más definida, más propia, más acorde con nuestra manera de entender la vida.
En este sentido aplaudo a Rubiales, con su "andalucismo" por delante, sinedo él mismo, por encima de todo. Rubiales es único, entre otras cosas, porque plasma lo que es él, lo que lleva dentro. El mago Rubiales es la sangre que corre por sus venas.
En eso lo regional sí pede aportar mucho a la magia, pero nos dejamos llevar por los vídeos, por lo que ya han hecho otros, por la imitación... Y por la falta de ideas para "deconstruir" un juego y hacerlo nuestro, adaptado a nuestra manera de ser.
Y ahí, insito, cuantos más saberes tengamos, más sencillo nos resultará estructurarlo, rediseñarlo y plasmarlo según nuestra personalidad.

----------


## ignoto

> Pero ¿nuestra cultura como magos hace algún aporte concreto a la cultura de nuestras regiones?


¿Te refieres a si la magia hace algún aporte cultural al acerbo local?

No creo. La magia es un espectáculo que no ha alcanzado la mayoría de edad, en parte por culpa de los magos.




En otro orden de cosas. 


Para los que no acaban de ver la necesidad de disponer de un fondo cultural (y teniendo en cuenta que esto lo leen personas de muchos países).

Fernando (Pulgas) y yo vivimos en el mismo país. Sin embargo, en nuestro día a día hablamos idiomas diferentes. NO dialectos, sino idiomas DISTINTOS (por si alguien en América desconocía este dato).
Si no nos preocupásemos de estudiar, leer y aumentar nuestros conocimientos generales, nuestra cultura, no podríamos comunicarnos entre nosotros.

Y no solamente por cuestiones idiomáticas (todo el mundo en España entiende y habla el castellano). Las culturas de las diferentes regiones presentan diferencias mucho mayores que las que se ven entre algunos países.

Pero es la capacidad de ambos de reir al disfrutar de una obra de Jardiel Poncela (genio entre los genios) o de leer entre carcajadas "Groucho y yo" lo que nos da la oportunidad de "COMPRENDERNOS".

Quizás la clave esté en la capacidad de hacerse "COMPRENDER" nacida de la cultura absorbida.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues no tengo mucho más que añadir. Por supuesto que estoy de acuerdo.

De hecho, es algo que notamos algunos con el tiempo, el grado de "idiotización" de la sociedad es paulatinamente mayor cada generación que pasa. Por ejemplo, el nivel de cultura de cualquier ministro actual en los años 50 no daría más que para subsecretario general de algo; desde luego no para presidir un ministerio y mucho menos para llegar a presidente del gobierno.

Como se ha dicho, mantener un pueblo ignorante significa poder manipularlo, y da la sensación de que eso es lo que buscan. 

Esto se traduce en que centrándonos en algo muy muy concreto, como la magia, generacionalmente los magos somos cada vez más ignorantes. En detrimento de la necesidad de nuestro arte, precisamente...
 :07: 

Edito porque me he dado cuenta que el explorador me ha jugado una mala pasada, y he leído tan sólo las primeras respuestas  cuando he contestado, y no he leído los últimos. Así que sé que queda un poco fuera de contexto.

----------


## pableton

Estando de acuerdo en que llama la atención la falta de cultura entre los aficionados a la magia, si lo comparamos con otras ramas de lo artístico, no estoy nada de acuerdo con la visión de que la sociedad es más idiota generación a generación.

Puede que hace cuarenta años, a falta de otros estímulos, la gente leyera más. No estoy del todo seguro. Pero el analfabetismo era mayor y el nivel de cazurrismo juvenil era brutal. Es verdad que llaman la atención los de la supuesta generación NI-NI y que se le da cabida a unos tarados en la tele, que parece que se puede ser guay y molón sin saber como se llama tu presidente del gobierno.

En los años 50 la gente no era más culta, Eydan, y si vamos al s. XIX. ya ni te cuento.

La verdad es que la brutalidad abunda y la incultura es la norma desde que el mundo es mundo. Pero yo soy de los que creo que vamos a mejor.

Hace tan sólo 35 años, la mujer era un ser inferior en este país que necesitaba el permiso de su marido para abrirse una cuenta. Hace 100 años, la vida y los derechos de un niño no le importaban a nadie. Y hace 200 años había muchos más niños que no sabían quién era Shakespeare, aunque ahora sólo les suene. Y quien diga que los mayas eran cultos y preparados es porque no vivió ahí. (que astrónomos eran cuatro literalmente. Y por bien poco te mataban y te entregaban a sus dioses)

Creo que en conjunto vamos ganando en cultura, sensibilidad y conciencia sobre lo que nos rodea) Pensar que antes las cosas estaban mejor no es más que un rasgo de que nos hacemos viejos y conservadores.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pableton, a ver, creo que no he sabido expresarme correctamente; lo que quise decir, no es que las sociedades pasadas fueran más cultas, ya sabemos todo el mundo que no. Es de lógica. El ser humano avanza, y lo que estudia un niño en 3º de la eso es  más avanzado que lo que se estudiaba en el periodo socrático, por ejemplo. Pero no me refería a eso.
 A lo que me refería era que antaño, la persona que se preparaba para algo, ya fuera un alto cargo, o artísticamente, se preparaba a conciencia, y culturalmente, distaba muchísimo del resto de población. aunque hoy en día no nos parezca para tanto. A eso es a lo que yo me refería, a la distancia cultural entre unos y el resto.

Sin embargo, cada vez la distancia cultural es menor, incluso inexistente, es más, como bien has dicho, parece que se premia justo lo contrario, la falta de luces, el esnobismo, la rareza, o como diríamos hoy en día "el frikismo".

 Es más fácil tener 5 minutos de fama siendo alguien que ha salido con tal o cual famoso, que ganar tres concursos seguidos por tu inteligencia.

   Y antaño era justo al contrario. 

Dicho de otro modo, ¿a nadie le asombra el tono usado en cualquier cómic de los años 60 o 70 dirigido a los jóvenes? o el uso ¿estilístico y profuso de la lengua en el nodo?

Hoy parece que ni en un libro encuentras más de 1000 palabras distintas...

----------


## ignoto

Obviamente no es lo mismo leer "El rey lobo" que una traducción, que es la mayoría de lo que se lee hoy en día. Los autores españoles normalmente utilizarán un vocabulario más rico que los traductores por razones obvias.
Eso si, no puedes confundir a un autor con estudios con algún otro que, por muy creativos que sean, apenas disponen de vocabulario o el que tienen es rebuscado y denota falta de uso del mismo.

Además, el 90% de la gente maneja 1.200 palabras o menos. Si yo quiero publicar un libro, necesito a una editorial que me respalde y a una distribuidora que apueste por él. 
Si lo escribo para el 10% de la gente...me comeré con patatas el original.

----------


## eidanyoson

Ahí es donde voy. "si lo escribo para el 10%..."

Ese es el pensamiento comercial, que es lo que prima hoy en día. No hace tanto muchos de los grandes autores morían en la ruina, porque para ellos primaba su pensamiento, estilo, su fuerza antes que la venta.

Tal vez el aspecto comercial de todo es lo que nos vuelva más incultos. Da la sensación de que no hace falta estudiar o saber para triunfar. Y ejemplos de esto cada vez abundan más. Incluso en la magia, por supuesto, cada vez existen mayor número de efectos rápidos, comerciales, de hacer "ya mismo, sin técnicas difíciles ni estudiar".

Eso es lo que más vende, y las nuevas generaciones es lo que aprenden "rápido, sencillo y para toda la familia". Sin necesidad de complicarse o poner nada de su parte. Sin esfuerzo.

Recordemos que la cultura, aparte de la curiosidad, requiere, eso, un esfuerzo.

----------


## mago feel

Ignoto, lamento entregarte éste dato pero un Chileno de educación media, en una hora de conversación activa, simétrica y coloquial (según un estudio realizado por Universidades Chilenas) ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡NO OCUPA MAS DE 120 PALABRAS!!!!!!!
Es lamentable pero también creo que si hicieran un estudio de este tipo en Argentina, España, Peru, Mexico etc. recibirían los mismos resultados.
Eso si que es un tema que nosotros como usuarios recurrentes de la comunicación oral debemos preocuparnos de ocupar las palabras adecuadas para cada ocación.

----------


## marcruiz

Personalmente opino que cada uno es responsable de sus actos, y que hoy en día uno puede llegar y conocer lo que quiera con la cantidad de vías de inforción que hay.
Respecto a lo que se ha dicho, que la cultura se refleja en la escritura, no estoy de acuerdo, podrás tenes un amplio vocabulario y saber explicarte o no, pero si porla escritura en internet fuese...

----------


## Magnano

Si tienes un rico vocabulario se nota, redactes bien o no.
Y al tema del hilo... Es problema de la sociedad actual, internet ha suplido muchas de las horas de lectura, los programas del corazón y el fútbol nos quitan horas de periodico o de ver el telediario. La gente está menos informada, y se interesa menos por cosas que deberian importar mas, tengo un colega que se sabe la plantilla de todos los equipos de primera división, algunos equipos extrangeros y sabe fechas de fichajes, y chorradas varias, pero sin embargo no tiene ni idea de quien es Rajoy. Tendriamos que aprender a priorizar.

----------


## pableton

A lo que me refiero es que ahora, un libro que no sea un best-seller, está escrito para un 10 % de la sociedad. Ese mismo libro, hace 80 años era aún más elitista, para un 1 % (evidentemente esta estadística inventada es una falacia).

Es verdad que hay una corriente de estupidismo premiado y con reconocimiento social, tipo gran hermano y todas esas patrañas, pero no  creo que descienda el número de personas que saben de arte, historia, matemáticas o literatura.

Otra cosa es que hablemos de lo bien que está el sistema educativo en España

----------


## marcoCRmagia

mi opinion personal es que no solo para ser mejor mago, sino para ser una persona mas completa hay que interesarse por la cultura general, por el saber popular del pueblo y por el saber intelectual de actualidad, asi como de temas como politica. Y como bien mencionan varios de ustedes esto nos ayudara a tener mas material para trabajar en las rutinas, mas conocimiento popular para hacer conversaciones, o simplemente para hacer bromas de situaciones actuales... pero si, es muy importante que los magos seamos personas cultas e informadas.

----------


## MagDani

La cultura es necesaria para todos los oficios y ramas, para la vida misma.
Da gusto hablar con alguien a quien saques el tema que saques  te puede contestar y discutir con argumentos sobre el tema en cuestión.

Yo tengo un amigo, también mago (que no voy a nombrar) que sabe tanto y de tantas cosas que le propusimos (en plan broma) que en lugar de hacer magia, que saliese al escenario con una silla, se sentase y que la gente le preguntara lo que quisiera.

Nos reímos un rato con la broma, pero os aseguro que el numero triunfaría.

Se nota cuando alguien lee y disfruta con ello.



PD. para "el" que seguro nos está leyendo ¿que es un torx?

----------


## ignoto

¿Normal o de seguridad?

----------


## Ming

> Sin embargo, cada vez la distancia cultural es menor, incluso inexistente, es más, como bien has dicho, parece que se premia justo lo contrario, la falta de luces, el esnobismo, la rareza, o como diríamos hoy en día "el frikismo".


¿Los frikis son incultos?
Me parece que no he entendido tu frase...




> Si tienes un rico vocabulario se nota, redactes bien o no.
> Y al tema del hilo... Es problema de la sociedad actual, internet ha suplido muchas de las horas de lectura, los programas del corazón y el fútbol nos quitan horas de periodico o de ver el telediario. La gente está menos informada, y se interesa menos por cosas que deberian importar mas, tengo un colega que se sabe la plantilla de todos los equipos de primera división, algunos equipos extrangeros y sabe fechas de fichajes, y chorradas varias, pero sin embargo no tiene ni idea de quien es Rajoy. Tendriamos que aprender a priorizar.


¿Y quién te dice que sea más importante saber que... yo qué sé... reconocer a los pajaritos o saber quien gobernó en... 1865?
Si todo el mundo supiese lo mismo no tendría ninguna gracia, ya que entonces no aprenderías en cada conversación cosas nuevas...
Me voy a leer paridas...

----------


## Magnano

¿Qué es mas importante, los abdominales que hace al día Cristiano Ronaldo o quién es el presidente del gobierno?

----------


## MagDani

Yo creo que la cultura es siempre buena, ya sea por saber mucho sobre pajaritos o de la constitución de 1812.

Yo creo que es mas importante la diversidad, conocer un poco de todo y un mucho de algunas cosas.
Lo que se llama la cultura general, uno puede tener una cultura general básica o por el contrario una cultura general profunda.

Es verdad que con el uso de las nuevas tecnologías tenemos mas accesible la información, pero tanto que en solo unos segundos podremos saber cualquier dato que desconocíamos (ejemplo, el material mas resistente del mundo)  y del cual necesitamos saber por un motivo u otro.
Antes para conocer dicho dato tenias que leer un libro o puede que mas hasta encontrar la información que necesitabas, de paso te culturizabas.

Ahora San google te lo ofrece 0.23 segundos, ¿tiene sus ventajas no? no vamos a omitir que las tiene, pero se va perdiendo la necesitad y por tanto el hábito de la lectura.

Un abrazo para todos

----------


## S. Alexander

Pues yo creo que requetesí, el saber no viene bien, sino muy bien, y ya no sólo como persona, sino también para las partes de la magia: presentación y método.

Lo malo de la vida es que tiene trabas, y muchas veces tienes que prestar más atención a producir, a las necesidades vitales y la satisfacción infinita de la felicidad, que a la actividad intelectual de aprender... es lo que tiene la sociedad, pero creo que sin esas trabas, aprender lo que te interesa sería también aburrido... ¡viva la diversidad!

----------


## Tracer

alucino contigo ming, y a la vez estoy de acuerdo contigo.
El termino freak ha sido tan y tan mal utilizado, que ahora lo mismo vale para un pito que para una pelota. algunos amigos mios son verdaderos freaks y podrias alucinar con sus conocimientos en cuanquiera de las ramas que les gustan, mientras que tengo amigos que trabajan en bancos, y sacalos de sus temas y te la puedes aguantar con papel de fumar intentando hablar con ellos de cualquier tema de cultura general... en todas partes cuecen habas y generalizar esta "muy feo" 
Seguro que algunos ministros de hace 60 años no sabian hacer la o con un canuto, igual que ahora, y seguro que habia algunos preparadisimos, igual que ahora. lo que ocurre es que va todo el mundo al mismo saco y eso no es... 
es como pretender que "todos" los magos son una elite culta, pffff

----------


## Pulgas

Ojo, que la discusión es si ser culto ayuda o no a la hora de hacer magia. Os estáis desviando mucho.  :Wink1:

----------


## eidanyoson

Tienes toda la razón Pulgas.

Pero quería aclarar una cosa, que no es lo mismo freak, en inglés, que lo que nosotros hemos hecho que signifique en español, con su dereviación "friqui".

Y con respecto al hilo claro que es necesaria la cultura para la magia. Y la cultura además, también es necesaria para todo.

----------


## MagDani

> Ojo, que la discusión es si ser culto ayuda o no a la hora de hacer magia. Os estáis desviando mucho.


Si nos hemos desviado un poco, pero..

Si la cuestión es si la cultura ayuda en la magia.

Claro que ayuda, en la magia y en la propia vida (por eso la desviación)

Voy a intentar retomar el tema con un ejemplo.

Si vamos ha hacer un juego usando un atrapasueños, no nos debe de bastar con tener el elemento en cuestiión y su gimmmick, sino que debemos de conocer el objeto y su história, para que servia, como se utilizaba quines lo usaban y así podremos elaborar una historia con sustancia, algo que pudiera ser real, creible.
No pretendamos simplemente imitar o copiar la información de como realizar el juego sin mas. POdriamos decir algo que no es verdad o que nos pregunten y no sepamos responder o responder erroneamente.
La gente pensaria si no sabe lo que es (o lo sabe pero mal) ¿como pretende hacer magia con ello?

Pd. es la tercera vez que escribo el post y luego no está... (se que es problema mio y no del foro) pero perdonadme si a parece varias veces

----------


## Ming

> ¿Qué es mas importante, los abdominales que hace al día Cristiano Ronaldo o quién es el presidente del gobierno?


Depende de la persona.
Ahora es cuando me caen tomates... o piedras...





> Si vamos ha hacer un juego usando un atrapasueños, no nos debe de bastar con tener el elemento en cuestiión y su gimmmick, sino que debemos de conocer el objeto y su história, para que servia, como se utilizaba quines lo usaban y así podremos elaborar una historia con sustancia, algo que pudiera ser real, creible.
> No pretendamos simplemente imitar o copiar la información de como realizar el juego sin mas. POdriamos decir algo que no es verdad o que nos pregunten y no sepamos responder o responder erroneamente.
> La gente pensaria si no sabe lo que es (o lo sabe pero mal) ¿como pretende hacer magia con ello?


Mmm... 
1. ¿Darás tiempo a preguntar?
2. Posiblemente necesitarás saber lo básico para poderlo hacer, para que tu te sientas bien, cosa que lo más básico seguro que lo sabrás y no meterás la pata... digo yo...
3. No creo que te encuentres a ningún experto en atrapasueños entre el público... y si es así vale, él sabrá que lo que dices es falso, pero todos los demás no. Porque ellos sabrán todavía menos del tema.
4. Posiblemente te haya pasado que viendo una obra de teatro o aunque sea un juego de magia el mago ha dicho información errónea... te ríes, lo comentas con tu pareja o quien sea siempre que sepas que esta te va a comprender y sigues como si nada.
Ojo, que yo soy de las que buscan y rebuscan... pero es por mí, NO por los posibles espectadores.





> alucino contigo ming, y a la vez estoy de acuerdo contigo.


Ups... eso no creo que sea bueno...  :07: 


PD. Sí, hoy me ha dado por suicidarme, qué pasa.

----------


## MagDani

> 1. ¿Darás tiempo a preguntar?


Cuando trabajas con niños, siempre hay preguntas, a veces no se contestan (haces como que no lo has oído, o una mirada y un gesto basta, pero muchas otras son muy insistentes y es mejor darles lo que buscan, una respuesta, o te arruinarán el show




> 3. No creo que te encuentres a ningún experto en atrapasueños entre el público... y si es así vale, él sabrá que lo que dices es falso, pero todos los demás no. Porque ellos sabrán todavía menos del tema.
> .


Creo que es un error grave pensar que los demás saben menos que tu de algo, ademas de lo que apenas sabes (según este ejemplo, estás aprendiendo a hacer un juego con un elemento que desconoces).
Pienso que es mejor informarse (no hace falta hacer un master) pero saber para que se utilizaba, como donde y cuando porqué.

Hay que saber (en este caso) si el atrapasueños captura en su red a los malos sueños y deja pasar hacia el durmiente los buenos  o por el contrario son los buenos los que captura para el durmiente dejando marchar a los malos.
Porque dependiendo de su funcionamiento plantearemos la historia del juego de un modo u otro.

Yo realizo un juego con un atrapasueños (lo aprendí de Marcius en Almussafes) pero le he dado la vuelta a la historia o mejor dicho he inventado otra, pues el le daba la utilidad contraria al elemento y eso me sonaba  mal, porque como tu misma dices en tu nota 4 si ves algo que no cuadra, no podrás evitar decirlo al de al lado, tu y todos los demás.

Resumen: Es mejor informarse bien. Vamos culturizarse un poco.

Un abrazote

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Y yo que pienso (y esto creo que poco puede aportar al hilo) que la magia me culturiza, y me anima a culturizarme cada vez más externamente a la magia... mientras más magia veo, aprendo y conozco, más ganas de conocer cosas tengo y de leer. 

Y con esto he dicho la pollada del día, así que poco más que añadir.

----------


## Magnano

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06pk-...eature=related

Creo que es un claro ejemplo de como no se debe ir por la vida.

----------


## marcoCRmagia

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06pk-...eature=related
> 
> Creo que es un claro ejemplo de como no se debe ir por la vida.


o por Dios!!!! eso si es innombrable!!! por eso y muchas cosas más es que debemos leer e informarnos! y estudiar al menos! 

imaginense que un niño nos pregunte en una presentación algo que es elemental y no sepamos responderle! seriamos la burla de tooodos los niños presentes y perderiamos el respeto que nos tengan...  :07:

----------


## LeonardoGlass

Buenas!

Hé postado en un forum brasileño de magia un hilo llamado: "Aportación", com la seguiente pregunta: "hasta que punto gastamos más diñero com aparejos, barajas, gaffs decks y no aportámos nuestro diñero em nosotoros mismo, o sea, será que un buen curso de español, o de dicción y oratória no és más interessante que lá última novidad del sítio "ellusionist"?

Frecuentemente nos olvidamos da persona por detrás del mago. Y que hay toda carga emocional, espiritual y conceitual que ponemos (aunque no percebamos) en nuestros juegos.

A mi me gusta una frase de Eugene Burger que dice: "La teoria és como una barca que nos lleva através(?) do caudaloso rio de la duda. Una vez atravessado el rio, amarramos nuestro barco e nos volvemos a la técnica. Pero que triste seria jamás poder atravessar al rio". En este caso, cambiemos la palabra teoria, por la palabra "cultura". O quizás, no la cambiemos, apenas la expandimos.

Saludos desde Brasil!

PS: Perdonem-me por los errores. Intenté hacer mi mejor.

----------


## marcoCRmagia

tambien mucho de todo esto viene desde el hogar... si sos una persona de un hogar donde tu familia fomenta la lectura y la cultura vas a estar con mejores bases que una persona que viene de una familia donde eso no les interesa... por supuesto llega un momento en la vida de las personas donde son ellas las que toman la decision y en ese momento es donde decidimos si seguir en la mediocridad e ignorancia o trascender con nuevo conocimiento...

  reitero que como magos es un deber nuestro ser cultos y estar informados

----------


## angelilliks

Qué sobrevalorada tenéis la culturilla general (no la cultura en general) ¿no?

----------


## Awin

> Qué sobrevalorada tenéis la culturilla general (no la cultura en general) ¿no?


Hombre yo creo que no esta sobrevalorada, de hecho esta infravalorada, hay cosas que hay que saber, si no, nadie las estudiaria en el colegio, para eso tienes enseñanza obligatoria y luego seguir tus estudios. No hace falta estudiar para saber, la experiencia te otorga esa sabiduria, pero ¿realmente quieres ser una persona con poca cultura? jue a mi me pasa al reves ...

Mira te voy a poner un ejemplo, la cultura clasica y la mitologia griega esta considerada culturilla general. Bien. Pues por ejemplo gracias a esas historias estoy adaptando el juego del "virus informatico" a un modo más mitologico y no tan "empirico" como puede ser ese juego (todavia estoy dandole vueltas a la cabeza) y para eso hay que leer y buscar hasta que encuentres lo que necesitas.

Abrazos mágicos!

----------


## angelilliks

Eso es que no tenemos la misma idea de lo que significa cultura general.

A mi por ejemplo, la cultura general me interesa lo justito.

----------


## Awin

Y Que es para ti cultura general :Confused:  (jue ahora parece esto casi un chat XP jejeje)

----------


## angelilliks

La RAE es tu amiga. La cultura general se queda en la simple anécdota y como la historia, deja de ser útil cuando está descontextualizada. Yo nunca me creeré mejor que nadie por saber quién fue ministro de sanidad en 1990 (en caso de cultura general en 2010) y ciertamente no lo soy, porque no me aporta nada. Esto lo dejo para quienes gusten de memorizar datos sin más y les llene.

----------


## Awin

A lo mejor ha sonado un poco violento mi mensaje. 

No es que te creas mas seas mejor, o no, para nada (de hecho odio a la gente prepotente y "sabionda"). Simplemente que enriquece la conversacion. Puedes hablar de tias, de coche o de futbol que son de los temas más populares, pero igual que si hablas de videojuegos, magia, musica etc. En mi opinion hay cosas que enriquecen más y otras menos, claro está, que siempre depende de la persona y para eso tienes que saber con quien estas hablando, y no ser ni un listillo ni que te hagan sentir estúpido, porque nadie, nadie, lo es.

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Que son tías coches y futbol?  :O11:

----------


## angelilliks

Si no lo decía por ti, si no porque es así como lo siento. Tampoco estoy de acuerdo en lo de que nadie es tonto.

Y volviendo al tema del hilo:

  La cultura es útil en cuanto es capaz de trascender a la propia anécdota. Cuando es capaz de enseñarte algo más que el puro accidente.

No creo que sea algo que nos pueda ayudar directamente en la magia, porque para esto ya está la propia magia, pero indirectamente seguro que es importante. Por lo menos casi imprescindibles para formar un criterio.

Gabi tiene una selección de libros a los que llama "libros para la sensiblidad" para ayudar a poner las bases de un criterio y cultivar la sensiblidad. Donde no sólo importa la forma sino también el fondo.

----------


## Nadir

En mi opinión la cultura es un baúl de recursos que puede utilizarse no sólo en magia sino en cualquier disciplina (medicina, arquitectura, música...). Obviamente es beneficiosa para el mago, como lo es para el médico, el arquitecto o el músico. ¿Es indispensable? Imagino que habrá magos que suplan sus carencias culturales con otras virtudes.

En lo que no estoy de acuerdo es en que el mago medio tenga menos cultura o escriba mucho peor que artistas de otras disciplinas (salvo tal vez la gente que se dedica al teatro, que por lo general está en contacto con buena literatura).

----------


## Iban

¿La cultura es buena para la magia? No. La cultura es buena para el individuo. Si el individuo es mago, o fontanero, ésa es otra historia.

----------


## marcoCRmagia

> ¿La cultura es buena para la magia? No. La cultura es buena para el individuo. Si el individuo es mago, o fontanero, ésa es otra historia.


entonces lo que hay que decir no es que la cultura es buena para la magia, sino los magos cultos son buenos para la magia  :001 302:

----------


## Ming

> ¿La cultura es buena para la magia? No. La cultura es buena para el individuo. Si el individuo es mago, o fontanero, ésa es otra historia.


Exactamente  :Smile1:

----------


## Pulgas

> ¿La cultura es buena para la magia? No. La cultura es buena para el individuo. Si el individuo es mago, o fontanero, ésa es otra historia.


No estoy de acuerdo.
La cultura es buena para el individuo (¡Claro!). Si el individuo es culto y mago, su acto saldrá reforzado (¡Claro!). Luego la cultrua es buena para la magia.

Es un silogismo tonto, pero creo que irrefutable.

(Iban, esta vez me lo has puesto muy fácil)

----------


## Iban

Jajjajajajaja...

¿La cultura es buena para llevar camisetas azules?

La cultura es buena para el individuo; el individuo lleva camiseta azul. Es más agradable un individuo culto con camiseta azul, que un individuo inculto con camiseta azul, luego la cultura es buena para llevar camisetas azules.

Además de silogismo irrefutable, también es la combinación de un predicado con una tuatología.

Y también es una broma filosófica. Por supuesto que la cultura es positiva para la magia. La cultura es bueno para todo. Ser renacentista es previo a ser mago.

¿A que estamos pensando en la misma persona como contraejemplo?  :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

Desde la ignorancia y esperando que me tiren tomates...
Yo CREO que primero se es persona, y después mago/ilusionista; por lo tanto, la cultura afecta a la persona, y de rebote al "mago".
(que no he dicho nada nuevo... pero me apetecía decirlo, qué pasa  :Oops: )

Que miedo me dais...

----------


## Spes

> Además de silogismo irrefutable, también es la combinación de un predicado con una tuatología.


Creo que se dice "tautología"... sin ánimo de ofender al Coordinador que tiene en su poder las llaves de la habitación azul. :Cool1: 

Estoy de acuerdo con Pulgas y con Ming, aquello que nos haga mejorar como personas, que nos complete, que nos "pula o afine" hará que lo que salga de nuestras manos esté más, perfeccionado, pulido o afinado... como queramos llamarlo...que sí, que es lo mismo que viene a decir Iban sólo que él riza mucho más el rizo. :Wink1: 

Ming, no les tengas miedo, hija... tú pisa fuerte... como sueles hacer! :Cool1:

----------


## Iban

Jajajajaja... Spes, realmente se llama "tener dedos de chorizo" y no repasar al escribir.  :Wink1: 

No me pasáis ni una, ¿eh?

----------


## Ming

Sin ninguna intención de desviar el tema o/y hacer spam...



> Ming, no les tengas miedo, hija... tú pisa fuerte... como sueles hacer!


Que monaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Love:

----------


## maximus

> Ojo, que la discusión es si ser culto ayuda o no a la hora de hacer magia. Os estáis desviando mucho.


Hace unos días atrás, alguien me preguntó sobre qué programas y series de televisión solía ver. Su conclusión, entre carcajadas, fue que la veía muy poco o que tenía unos gustos muy extraños y caducos. Poco, porque yo no conocía la mayoría de series y programas de los que me hablaba y extraños, porque él no conocía aquellos que yo veía. 
Esta persona se creía que estaba ante un pobre ignorante de la sociedad actual, obviamente, conclusión sacada hacia mi por mi poco conocimiento en la materia. Empezó a preguntarme sobre personajes realmente oscuros y surrealistas de la actualidad. Podéis imaginar algunos. Muchos, he de confesar que no los conocía, aunque debo de decir, que después de explicarme cuales han sido sus grandes "hazañas", creo sinceramente, que no me he perdido nada.
Con afán de que recapacitara sobre esa opinión,  empecé a hablarle de literatura, de ciencia y finalmente de historia. Obviamente quedó en evidencia ante todos los que le rodeaban. Conocer a Belén Esteban y Kiko Matamoros no le valió en este caso de mucho.

Comento esto, porque la reflexión lanzada por Pulgas, es algo que realmente preocupa a muchísima gente y no tan sólo en el arte del ilusionismo. ¡El nivel cultural es realmente bajo y preocupante!
Ya no es la expresión oral y escrita, es mucho más, el conocimiento y el saber, están por los suelos.

Volviendo al tema, he de decir que a mi si me ha servido la cultura en el ilusionismo. Ilusionismo de "Close house" tal y como yo autodefino lo que hago. Mis efectos y rutinas, aparte de intentar amenizar, distraer y divertir a mis invitados, amigos y familiares, los utilizo para instruirlos sutilmente, si es posible, un poquito más de lo que ya están. El 90% de mis rutinas, contienen un alto contenido cultural y he de deciros que la satisfacción personal que tengo cuando se mezclan estos dos componentes es indescriptible. Para ellos, aunque algunos no lo digan, creo que también.

Salu2

----------


## dreaigon

Creo que en este tema tengo algo que aportar.

Soy joven (Bueno, ya soy oficialemente adulto) y por tanto estoy en contacto directo y soy uno más de esa juventud de la que hablais.

Ciertamente es tristemente así, en clase solo nos preocupa si Belén Esteban puede ser presidenta, si Salvame es un programa maravilloso o si la telenovela de "la Ramoncina vengadora" (Vale, no existe, pero es que no se ningún título de telenovela) está enamorada de San Juan de la puerta abierta por la tarde cuando entra el sol y da calorcito.

Ante estas espectativas, existimos ciertos sectores que somos "apartados" (no en el sentido literal, ya comprendeis) cuando la profesora de turno nos felicita por la redacción sobre la pena de muerte (¡Ojo! No intento dármelas de sabio y filósofo) o que sentimos las miradas clavadas en la nunca solo por el hecho de levantar la mano ante la pregunta de quien conoce a Miguel Hernandez (¿Y quien narices no lo sabe, si es el centeario de su nacimiento y en todos sitios, escepto en Salvame, nos bombardean con él)

No se trata de ser eruditos señores, pero al menos, de saber un poco. Yo mismo leyendo las anteriores entradas ( Si, me he leido el post completo, ¿A que soy un loco) he encontrado y aprendido cosas que desconocía.

Aún así y gracias a la Diosa fortuna, he de deciros que sí, siguen existiendo esos jovenes interesandos por la cultura, en mi propio instituto el año pasado cree un grupo al estilo de "el club de los poetas muertos" y creedme, aún existen ganas de amar la literatura, las artes y de salir de ese pozo oscuro de la incultura.

En cuanto a si eso sirve o no para la magia. 

Estoy con aquellos que dicen que Primero es el hombre y despues el hombre mago. Pero, como todos sabemos, y creo que defendemos, sin cultura, el mago se queda en un simple trilero.

Sin intentar faltar, sin intentar dañar...

Un abrazo desde los sueños.

Daniel.

Crónicas Oníricas

----------


## Iban

Interesante blog, DN. A pesar de las intranquilizadoras cosas que te gustan.

----------


## pableton

Me ha encantado tu blog, y las cosas que te gustan :-).

----------


## zdan

Hace tiempo tuve la oportunidad de acercarme a la Fundación Juan March  en Madrid y pasar una mañana en su biblioteca mágica (donada por José  Puchol a la SEI hace años). Estuve hojeando algunas Circulares de la  Escuela Mágica de Madrid y me sorprendió que algunas de sus reuniones  trataran sobre Roald Dahl o El Greco... y la verdad es que me vino muy  bien, porque hizo ser consciente de algunas cosas que pienso desde hace  tiempo, pero que sé que las pienso desde entonces.

La Magia es un Arte, de eso no cabe duda. De hecho, se la llama la Reina  de las Artes porque en ella están, en cierta forma, todas representadas  (o eso creo yo... que alguien me corrija si me equivoco). 
Por otra parte, todas las Artes beben del mundo que nos rodea, del ayer y  del mañana: Hay cuadros, como los de los relojes blandos de Dalí que se  pintaron inspirados en la Teoría de la Relatividad de Einstein. Otros,  como "La carga de los mamelucos" que narran un momento pasado, vivido  por el artista. Hay esculturas que hablan de historias mitológicas y  otras no sólo hablan de lo que fue, sino de lo que será. La Historia, la  Ciencia y/o, la simple contemplación de la Naturaleza son cosas que  aparecen continuamente en las obras de Arte, porque eso es el Arte, el  Arte es Vida. El Arte nos habla de lo que fue y de lo que será. Está en  constante cambio y evolución, al igual que la Vida, al igual que todo lo  que nos rodea.

(Guau! Que Zen me ha quedado esto...)

Volviendo entonces al principio. Si la Magia es un Arte y las Artes se  caracterizan por beber del mundo que les rodea, ¿porqué la Magia no  debería hacer lo mismo? De hecho, creo que debería hacerlo con más  razón...

A cualquier persona saber le viene bien. No sé si era Sócrates o Platón  el que decía que las personas malas lo eran por ignorantes, porque no  conocían el Bien. Y yo estoy bastante de acuerdo con eso. Cuando una  persona sabe, pero sabe porque ha aprehendido algo (que no memorizado),  esa persona se hace mejor. Y en eso tienen razón Ming e Iban, pero a un  mago le produce más beneficio, porque su oficio es el de comunicar:  comunicar hechos asombrosos, historias (inventadas o no) que saquen a la  gente de sus pensamientos preconcebidos, de sus problemas del día a día  y mostrarles que todo es posible, que los sueños son capaces de hacerse  realidad si ponemos el suficiente empeño.

Así que, en resumen, (por si alguien se ha saltado la parrafada anterior).
1) Yo creo que un buen mago debería ser como un hombre del Renacimiento: culto.
2) La Cultura mejora a todas las personas, pero a un mago más (no como persona, sino como mago)
y 3) (más que nada, porque el 3 es un número bonito) Adios...
y saludos,

Yo.

----------

